

Ask HN: is it possible to teach math interactively using software? - sosagain

I have noticed that a lot of math games online are for 4 year olds that mostly teach simple concepts like counting, addition, substraction etc. Are there any softwares available on the market that can teach more advance mathematics like calculus, linear algebra, geometry more interactively?
======
tokenadult
Take a look at Khan Academy,

[https://www.khanacademy.org/mission/math](https://www.khanacademy.org/mission/math)

EPGY,

[http://epgy.stanford.edu/courses/math/](http://epgy.stanford.edu/courses/math/)

and ALEKS.

[http://www.aleks.com/](http://www.aleks.com/)

------
kennethtilton
Is this a message from God? :) I am just now resurrecting a nice interactive
Algebra environment I sold as a desktop application back in the nineties.
Google does not have "the beef" site (socialalgebra dot com) yet, but that's
OK, I am still working on it. The promo site "stuck On Algebra" comes up on
the google. (Yes the graphic design EMR team is on the way.)

The reason one does not see interactive software for advanced math is that it
would have to, inter alia, (1) offer a WYSIWYG maths editor and (2) check
intermediate steps entered by the student. Both a bit of work.

Gotta get back to work, those "work in progress" signs are fer real.

------
emilga
DragonBox does a surprisingly good job at teaching rudimentary algebra.

~~~
kennethtilton
Yes, that is great product. I am eager to see what the research says on how it
translates to conventional algebra, which I believe they have undertaken.
Either way, still a great abstract learning activity.

------
bdfh42
Not trying to be a "Troll" or anything like that but Google is your friend
when it comes to questions like this.

